# Update for Glory B's Agility Class Videos



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

After almost a year of classes (hard to believe I've had her for a year and in class the whole time!) we are now sequencing and up to full height. Check out her weaving!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like she had fun!

I hope I get Molly into agility soon.I might not, but I will with my own dogs in the future.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like lots of fun! 

Wish we had more choices for different types of training in our area.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Glory looks great, she's a natural:wub:!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Nice!! You guys have made great strides in such a short time in a young dog's life! So much more to come in performance, I am sure!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I LOVED watching Glory do her thang! She definately enjoys it, and the jumps look so effortless! And look at her weave!!!!! Awesome job both of you! :wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She does seem to love the weaving. And this was a new way to teach them for me... always upright, clicking each pole, but starting with just entries when they were only 9 weeks old! So she's been 'working' weavepoles forever, just not weaving them all fast until the past few months.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Glory B!!!!

Oh, my goodness - where did that little puppy go MRL???

She is doing fantastic! I think of you and Glory (and Bretta) everytime we go to our agility classes. Stark finished his 1st course and we are waiting for our second to start in a week's time. He had a blast. We are taking a clicker/positive course too and it is definitely fun! He loves it.

Glory is looking fabulous.. I just love watching you and Glory train..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Glory B!!!!
> 
> Oh, my goodness - where did that little puppy go MRL???
> 
> ...


So glad you are having fun with agility and embracing all the 'new' stuff involved. It's crazy how we can be training our dogs for years and think we know it all  but then hand us a clicker and our brains explode! WHAT!!! :wild: Hold that thing, click it on time, get out a treat, watch the dog, figure out what's next............overload!!!!!!!!!!

But if we can stick to it, what we see in our dogs is worth all the work on our part! 

Best of all is it sounds like you have a great instructor/class and that can make all the difference.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Glory looks fantastic!!!


----------

